# DIY Amplifier



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone got any plans for a decent DIY amplifier...  Looking to cleanly make 200w RMS. :T
I bought a Bash 300W but it only does bass/LFE :raped: Im hoping someone with tons-o-brains gives me the modification data to work the bash into an amplifier capable of something other than bass or help me acquire/build something that can do the job... Thanks in advance.

:bigsmile:

Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: DIY Amilifier*

 
Google is your friend: DIY Amplifier

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: DIY Amilifier*

Thanks Wayne,

I went there but didnt see much in the way of plans. :rolleyesno: I was hoping that they forum would have some folks that did their own and would like to share their experiences or tell about a site that had a real good set of plans for purchase.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY Amilifier*

I built an AKSA 100, a true 100 watt per channel into 8 ohms. It is more than most will need. Excellent quality. http://www.aksaonline.com/ So far it has driven every speaker I've tried on it and not shown any signs of giving out. I like my music loud and haven't reached the limits of this amp with 4ohm or 8ohm speakers.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY Amilifier*

In the forum

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ps-service-manuals-assorted-useful-links.html

look for the links to Pass Labs and PassDIY. Their forum has some serious amp DIYers and lots of helpful links.


----------

